# Ever feel like blaming your parents for having a bad social life?



## Grixxly

I never been to a party before, I rarely go out with friends, and I never have any friends over my house. A reason is because that I'm scared to ask my mom to drop me off at the movie theater or anything. She likes to play 20 questions and all I want is a little privacy. I try to get out more but I find it so hard to with my mom =(


----------



## MadCap Laughing

I feel your pain, in a way. I feel kind of iffy about having friends over at my place. My mom is schizphrenic, I'm always worried she's going to do or say something wierd. Plus, she can be a bit tooo generous, to the point where it's like I feel she's letting people take advantage of her. Everytime I have a friend over, she always offers them pizza and stuff, and I just feel it's like we're flaunting our wealth, considering I hang out mainly with borderline homeless kids, some downright homeless, and it makes them feel worthless.


----------



## ecotec83

To an extent i feel my parents contributed to my poor social life. I got the standard you need to get out more and make friends reply. Any attempt i made to tell them i needed professional help and had a real problem was met with `your just shy` or ``your just being paranoid``. So by not helping me i had to wait years to get help on my own when i was 18 and ended up deeply depressed and anxiety ridden because of that.


----------



## VanDamMan

I'm in my 30s and still like to blame my parents. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## MaddyRose

Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


----------



## supersoshychick

yeah, but i can't blame my parents 100%; maybe like 50% they isolated me a lot when i was a child......


----------



## Emptyheart

I blame my parents (especially my mom) for most of my 
Anxiety and depression issues. They held alot strict boundry rules, and
Kept me isolated as well. My mom always bought me down alot, used to 
Kill any confidence I had. I hate inviting friends over..I just think my parents 
Make it feel uncomfortable..always questions, sucking up as if they're
Paying them to be my friends. I was never sociable out and about person in my teen 
Years and most of that is because of them.


----------



## Emptyheart

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


I really don't think it makes a difference, I have 4 other sibblings and sometimes I think it contributes to my anxiety. That's just it opinion tho.


----------



## MaddyRose

Emptyheart said:


> I really don't think it makes a difference, I have 4 other sibblings and sometimes I think it contributes to my anxiety. That's just it opinion tho.


Yeah, it was just an idea, so other than that I don't think my parents are at fault for my social anxiety. My dad seems to think we're a lot alike, so maybe we're just a quiet family.


----------



## semidetached

I'm pretty definite that my parents had a part to play in my SA. 

I would also add that just because your sisters and brothers are fine (I mean, without social anxiety), it does not go on to mean that your parent's were faultless. Everyone has different degrees of sensitivity when it comes to parental influence. For example, I appear to have taken on board my father's negative view of me, whereas my siblings seem to have been (for the most part) unaffected by his views on them.

I'm not saying parenting is easy and by no means am I placing blame on my parents, but it was their responsibility to ensure each of their children grew up with confidence and self respect (or at least a good chance of getting these things). By instilling a negative view of myself at an early age they let me down and they were very lucky that their other children were less sensitive.


----------



## VIncymon

semidetached said:


> I'm pretty definite that my parents had a part to play in my SA.
> 
> I would also add that just because your sisters and brothers are fine (I mean, without social anxiety), it does not go on to mean that your parent's were faultless. Everyone has different degrees of sensitivity when it comes to parental influence. *For example, I appear to have taken on board my father's negative view of me*, whereas my siblings seem to have been (for the most part) unaffected by his views on them.
> 
> .


My father has a habit of complaining along the lines of ..." if everybody jumps of a bridge and lands on a mattress, the time I [meaning he] jump will coincide with when someone decides to remove the mattress."

The bummer is that, these sort of things actually do happen to him a lot LOL. Like the day he got a parking ticket for parking to close to the street corner near his office. Yet, to this day, other coworkers of his, park in that exact same spot everyday and never got a ticket.

But I love my parents, and besides, a large part of my S.A. is just plain and simply inherited. It might be one thing to say my father could have pushed me more to be confident ... but if to do that he would have had to beat the P****wimp out of me .. then I'd gladly pass.


----------



## semidetached

My father told me from a fairly young age that I was "only out to upset people", even going as far as calling me "evil". I know I made it sound like I was upset that I was not pushed hard enough, but my actual complaint is that they set me up with an extremely negative self image.


----------



## epril

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


If you had more siblings you may have just clung to them more.


----------



## epril

VIncymon said:


> My father has a habit of complaining along the lines of ..." if everybody jumps of a bridge and lands on a mattress, the time I [meaning he] jump will coincide with when someone decides to remove the mattress."
> 
> The bummer is that, these sort of things actually do happen to him a lot LOL. Like the day he got a parking ticket for parking to close to the street corner near his office. Yet, to this day, other coworkers of his, park in that exact same spot everyday and never got a ticket.
> 
> But I love my parents, and besides, a large part of my S.A. is just plain and simply inherited. It might be one thing to say my father could have pushed me more to be confident ... but if to do that he would have had to beat the P****wimp out of me .. then I'd gladly pass.


I think a lot of it is inherited. I have given my kids ample opportunities to socialize and they just don't like to.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

I do sometimes. My dad is really controlling and gets mad a lot. Its kinda scary sometimes and i wonder if he has any respect at all. But other times i'm happy that i have the family i did. Who knows i could have been worse.


----------



## lonelygirl88

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


Answer: Absolutely not.


----------



## lonelygirl88

what is shocking is that both my parents are very social people. especially when they were younger...they were never home, they always dated and had lots of friends.


----------



## MaddyRose

It seems the general answer is no, so I guess being an only child ain't so bad


----------



## Rixy

My mum is incredibly anxious. She thinks that if my sister hasn't texted her in two days that there's a chance she might be dead. (I am not joking). I was going to go over to a friends house once and she thought that I was going to be drinking, doing drugs and vandalising. One time I spent the day with friends and she thought that I had been kidnapped. By the way, I'm not exaggerating because she's told me these thoughts that she's had. My dad does nothing but watch TV all day and drinks. He refuses to answer the door and the phone and complains about everyone he talks to. My parents never talk to each other, despite being married for 20 years. They wont sit on a couch together and they dont even share the same room. From watching them all my life I don't have the slightest idea of what a "relationship" is. 

I don't have any animosity towards them but yes, I do blame them along with verbal bullying in school. I know blaming doesn't solve my problems but they came from somewhere and it seems to be my parent's fault mostly.


----------



## Mellowchicken

My parents put me down all the time


----------



## MaddyRose

malone said:


> That said, I think some of the way I am comes from my dad so in a tiny way I do blame him. Hes a huge loner and sits around the house all day since hes currently unemployed - just like me. We don't even talk to each other when its just the two of us in the house alone. We sit in our separate rooms watching tv or on the computer, we'll talk briefly if we happen to bump into each other in the kitchen. Hahah. I guess a lot of my dads behaviour has been passed along to me.


My dad and I are like that too. We can be driving somewhere and not speak to eachother for the longest time, its like a companionable silence :blank


----------



## MariAsh

I don't blame my parents. My mother tries to get me out of the house a lot. I understand that if I don't get out of my room and talk to some people I'll go crazy. Other times she makes me leave and talk and it makes me want to run away bck to my room.


----------



## Cubie

*My mom actually blames herself. It's really hard on me because she says what she could have done better to prevent my anxiety. I dont think it's her fault. ~QB*


----------



## Steve123

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


Well I had a brother who was extremely sociable, I think it only drove us apart, he was always out and I was, well you know.


----------



## shadowmask

I blame them for conceiving me in the first place. Both sides of my family have a history of mental and physical illnesses, but did they consider that? No. As for my lack of social life, their abuse definitely contributed to me being unable to form one, but there's a lot I could have, and could be doing to improve it, I simply refuse to because of apathy (mainly due to depression and emotional repression) and fear. Ultimately the circumstances of my life rest with me, but I sure as hell didn't start out in pole position.


----------



## Saekon

My parents contributed to my problems... It's kind of like communism, practically everything has an equal share in it.


----------



## lyricalillusions

No, because my mom did everything she could to get me to socialize, I was just afraid to. She's also very social herself & so is my dad.


----------



## Aspiefina

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


I have two sisters and it doesn't help. I'm still just as socially awkward and shy as always when they're around. My sisters are both very socialable and don't understand me though.


----------



## Aspiefina

I don't blame my parents and they don't blame themselves. It's just the way I was born. I was born with AS and developed a bit of social anxiety from it. There really isn't anyone to blame. Although sometimes it's debatable that my mum doesn't blame herself for me having AS and my sister having ADHD.


----------



## Averagejoe

no


----------



## Sweetness

I was a happy child; then my teen years came. I was grounded most of my teen years which meant I wasn't permitted to have friends over, talk to the phone, listen to the radio, get on the computer, hang out anywhere after school, couldn't play sports, nothing! i couldn't even watch tv!!! I would mostly get grounded for months at a time for leaving food on dish (Seriously); i never did drugs, drink, smoke or have sex. I lost a lot of friends because I was BORING. 

I started to cut myself with a razor one day because it felt better than the pain i was feeling and my older sister saw the marks and told on me. My parents took me to a counselor and they told them that they were the problem;parents wouldn't take me back after the first week and nothing changed. 

I grew up with no social skills and yes, i do blame my parents for my social problems. 

I am learning to cope with it though. Not really focused on why i am the way i am, just who i want be.


----------



## SeekingHappiness

ya I blame my dad and his side of the family, I can say with 100% confidence that my dad gave me all my anxiety. Ever since I was little (around 7-8 years old) I was never good enough for him, he criticized(by criticize I mean scolding/yelling most of the time) my school grades, the way I look, the way I walk. 

He would actually make me walk infront of him saying things like "swing your arms more, take bigger steps, stop slouching", He would keep me in for the majority of my summers just so he could teach me next years math so I can do better, and if I didn't do good on his made up tests or finish his made up assignments for the day, he would always whip out the belt... he would give me a timeframe in which I can watch t.v or play outside, but I remember everytime I was watching t.v or play outside I would be anxious the whole time and would always glance at the clock and if there is no clock around I would just say to my friends "I have to go I have to be home". 

Never had many friends or much social activity outside of the family..

Felt like my entire childhood was ****ed up, when I think about it it makes me real angry. And now my dad knows I have anxiety but hes totally oblivious about why I have it which makes me even angrier.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

I think my mom definitely played a part in my SA. I hate having people come over to my house because my mom has some problems; she doesn't really have control over what she says to people. She has weirded out my friends before. I think she's the way she is because she had a tumor on her brain removed, and is slightly brain damaged...or it could be the heavy duty seizure meds she takes that dumb her down. Anyway she's really embarrassing and when i was younger she'd drag me to public places and make a fool of herself. (can anyone else relate to my situation?) 
I just afraid of people judging me based on my mom (which they've done before) so I fear letting people in my house.

Edit: she also makes fun of me for having SA, she makes chicken noises at me if i get scared of going out. she thinks i make it all up.


----------



## TurningPoint

I ponder this question all the time. It would be wrong to blame my parents 100% or even 50%. Most of it is on me, though I know that my family environment greatly contributed to my social anxiety. It's hard when years of trying to be different from the people around you, is generally discouraged. One of my sisters isn't really all that social, and my other sister is much more social. I really do believe the way a parent treats their child can go a long way towards their social confidence.


----------



## JMX

I blame my parents, especially my dad. He set my curfew to 9:30 every day so I never really got a chance to go hang out with the very few friends I had in high school. I would go to track practice after school, go home, eat dinner, and that was pretty much it.


----------



## laurel

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


I'm also an only child and have wondered this to. I used to blame my parents for causing some of my SA, because I thought that growing up without siblings and only talking to older family members made it much worse. But reading all the comments here, it sounds like it doesn't make much difference.
I think genetics are to blame a lot though. As my mum and dad are both quite quiet and nervous people, my grandma is a big worrier mainly to do with social interactions and my grandpa can be unsociable and cocoons himself away sometimes, so really I never had much hope!!


----------



## Emptyheart

Well the trust my parents had for when I was a teen was pretty much gone from the sh*t I used to get into. So they kinda isolated me from thing during my first two years of highschool and that's when the problems I had started to escalade. They wouldn't trust me and thought I was always up to something. They also thought I was really sneaky..which in reality idk even know how to be sneaky. My privacy was basically gone also. They wanted to know every single thing that happened in my life and as a teenager..there's a whole sh*t load of things you don't want your parents sticking there noses in. When trust and privacy is thrown in the trash that's when problems begin. Parents need to know the right way of parenting. I'm not saying they shouldn't ground their kids..ground them..but taking away their privacy, detaching them from the world..having not a ounce of trust for them is WRONG!

Yup.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

MaddyRose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I would be more sociable if my parents had made me some siblings. Do people with brothers or sisters think there's any truth in that?


no truth at all in that, at least from my experience. my sisters were *******s to me my whole life. theyre both sociopathic *****es.

but i would say that my parents played a big role in why i ended up the way i did. i cant think of more than a handful of positive childhood memories.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ I can relate to what emptyheart said..

For me it's mainly just the thought of genetics. Genetics seems to be the one thing that has the most influence, so to a degree, yes, I do blame my parents.. But I guess it's hard to blame in this way.


----------



## nescio

I always feel like blaming them, but that's just because I really need to blame someone in order to feel a little bit better for a short while.. I have no idea how true (if at all) it is...


----------



## Kakaka

They did contribute to it. My parents have always been depressed. My Dad is quiet and very sombre. In comparison, my Mum was more erratic - screaming that she was going to kill herself, how everything was hopeless etc. I'm sure some of it rubbed off on me.

Also, even though they didn't fight, they very, very rarely show any affection for each other, I've never seen them kiss. They were a terrible relationship model. 

I do thank them for never being strict with me though. They did yell at me a lot and gave me a lot of verbal abuse but they never really punished me. I could always go out pretty much whenever I wanted and come back when I wanted.


----------



## howmuchforhapppy

Yep, I tend to blame my parents for a lot of my problems. My mother used to be an alcoholic when I was in 5th grade until I was in 9th. My dad is always angry and very strict, he talks to me as if we were already in the middle of an argument. I just have a really bad relationship with my rents and it's so stressful.. They also don't have any friends or go out so surely I picked up that habit from them. I don't exactly want to blame my parents cause I feel it's not completely their fault, but lets just say if I had a good family life I'm sure life would be far less stressful.


----------



## Gabby

I used to. I used to blame the fact that I didn't have any brothers or sisters is what made me so shy. But now I realize it's probably just me.


----------



## anon123

Grixxly said:


> I never been to a party before, I rarely go out with friends, and I never have any friends over my house. A reason is because that I'm scared to ask my mom to drop me off at the movie theater or anything. She likes to play 20 questions and all I want is a little privacy. I try to get out more but I find it so hard to with my mom =(


Yes I do

all they do is deny it when I bring it up
or

they will say not today
I am busy
i do not want to talk about it right now. etc...

one excuse after another.

they mostly keep me locked inside the house the windows even had bars on them. the fire release latch did not even work.


----------



## boosh

i've grown up in a really isolated area, my school is over 20 miles away and i have to take a 45 minute train journey to get there every day. 

in some ways i'm grateful for my parents bringing me up in a nice environment, but i think it's contrinuted to my sa a fair bit and they're too overprotective


----------



## Stranded Wolf

Ya I tend to blame my parent for my bad social life. Since I was a quiet kid when I was a toddler, they isolated me alot. Also made it hard for me to go to parties and hang out with my friends because of previous experiences with my older siblings. And you would orginally think that parents don't worry much about their boys than their girls...........


----------



## alligatortears50

when I WAS a teenager, I often blamed my parents for my lack of social skills, or a social life... BUT, then I realized I was the one who was stopping myself the entire time.


----------



## kid a

its my moms fault. she causes the anxiety. my dads fault hes an introvert.lol no i dont fully blame them but they dont help at all. my moms an overprotective insane person so its not like i could go many places even if i didnt have sa


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Yes. When I was younger I wanted to do ballet and gymnastics, but my parents wouldn't sign me up. I feel like if I had joined those things I could have made a lot of friends and gained confidence and had something to talk about. Now I'm too afraid to join anything and feel like it's too late.


----------



## Mellowchicken

Most certainly. Although it wasn't their fault I was stuck with depression. My mum suffers from anxiety and depression, and my dad also suffers from depression more than anxiety. I only found out recently that dad smokes pot to calm down, and my mum gambles to make her feel better. She also drinks, along with my dad often.
I guess it was genetics and unpredictable circumstances: moving from the city down to the country, starting at a new school with racist kids and only staying there for one year, then moving on to high school where I got my period on the first day back, and developing a barrier to anyone who wanted to approach me.I'm telling you, everyone started to judge before they got to know me, and soon enoguh I heard from my older brother that I was being called a "snob" by students and a "grump" by the teachers. They wanted to help me though(the teachers). SO I plucked the courage to read aloud a speech(recommended by my counsellor, Bronnie) at a probus meeting(full fo much older people), which lead to her to suggest to me to read this as a sort of apology to a bunch of girls that aprroached me first and wanted to make friends. It turned out all for the best, actually. Still working on getting to know them, although it's already been a year, and the students in my year are getting closer together and I feel like I'm being pushed out of this big union, but it feels good to finally have friends after 5 years of suffering. 

I know how that feels, btw. But, if she understands what you're going through, maybe she's just worried, or wants to make sure you're ok before you go anywhere, mothers are always like that. My dad's more like that than my mum. Why don't you pluck up the courage to ask? Is she really strict, organised, or just worried??


----------



## EunieLuv

it was part my mom's fault because she was over religious and wouldn't really let me associate with kids that weren't of our (now it it's just hers alone because I don't claim it) religion, so once kids found out I lost a lot of potential friends. Later on it became my fault because I was too scared of getting my feelings trampled on I just stopped putting myself out there. I'm not as bad with it now that I'm not in school though, because the adult world is so much more different than your school life.


----------



## Popularity

Absofruitly.

I was happy and hyper and hilarious and comfortable in my own skin and had a blast in junior high and 9th grade. Then I was forced to move to Colorado. I had no friends for 3 years and I feel like it stole a part of my personality and optimism. Whatever. I suppose it was for the best....somehow


----------



## notna

Yeah my Dad is an *** hole


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Jaiyyson said:


> ^^ I can relate to what emptyheart said..
> 
> For me it's mainly just the thought of genetics. Genetics seems to be the one thing that has the most influence, so to a degree, yes, I do blame my parents.. But I guess it's hard to blame in this way.


same here. i don't think it's really fair to "blame" someone for their genetics, but my father is extremely awkward socially and a lot of times i feel like i inherited that from him. sometimes when i am in a social situation and i don't know what to do, i feel like my dad.


----------



## Outsanity

I don't hold my family responsible for causing my social problems , but my Dad certainly didn't help . He puts me down alot , especially when I was younger . Just things about my appearance , my weight , the way I walked . He doesn't do it so much now , as I lost all of my excess weight and I try and walk more confidently . It does stay in your mind , though . 

My mum has been super helpful , and she always takes me out places when I'm having good days , but she understands when I'm having bad days , too.

Having siblings is a blessing and a curse . 
My brother is pretty chilled out with the fact that I find it hard to communicate with people , and he takes me places when he has enough money .
My sister , however , doesn't "believe" in it . She thinks it's just me being shy . 

It depends on the attitude of your siblings , really.


----------



## amene

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

I use to be outgoing until middle school, I had friends. Now i feel like a ****ing loser because they confined me to the house and still do and treat me like im slow or something and don't understand me. When my parents were my age they went out with there friends and had fun. I feel like a loser now..mainly alone. I'm always home

And my mom and hbrother would laugh at me a lot and when we passed a ****ty house they would go "Thats where you're going to live" and then laugh...

I wouldn't say it's there fault entirely, I'm not going to mention who, but they use to be an ******* to me. Locked me outside almost everyday for hours, even when it was cold and rainy, threw my stuff when it was raining in the middle of the street and I would go run barefoot to get it, throw stuff at me, punch holes in my wall and made fun of me.

I think as that all happened in middle school that's when I started to get anti social. I got nervous a lot, heart beat fast, tired all the time, say sorry too much, can't ****ing talk to people, I don't know what to say anymore, I freak out when I have to go out in public alone...and other stuff.

They still treat me the same, I need a social life, I can't stay like this, if I do I'm never going to be happy.:/

-I'm like the only with this problem in my family though...


----------



## EunieLuv

amene said:


> I think as that all happened in middle school that's when I started to get anti social. I got nervous a lot, heart beat fast, tired all the time, say sorry too much, can't ****ing talk to people, I don't know what to say anymore, I freak out when I have to go out in public alone...and other stuff.
> 
> They still treat me the same, I
> need a social life, I can't stay like
> this, if I do I'm never going to be
> happy.:/
> 
> -I'm like the only with this
> problem in my family
> though...


I totally understand, everything went down hill for me in middle school too for similar reasons and I'm the only one in my family with SA and depression and junk so I'm kinda like the oddball out lol I really don't fit in with my fam tho.


----------



## superabo

MichaelWesten said:


> Blaming other people for your problems is just a way of deflecting your inadequacies onto someone else. Your parents may not have helped your situation, but you certainly can't place them as the cause for your social problems.


Oh, I don't know about that. I'm well aware of my inadequacies and I think most people with SA are. I actually blame myself for things that I'm not responsible for. We are our own biggest critics, ya know?
I see my own problems but I also say that a good 70% of them are due to my parents. They divorced when I was 3, couldnt get along well enough to even meet to trade me off so they had to it in front of the police station, my dad used to be very _verbal_ about his anger issues- not at me but pretty much yelling every curse word in the book and throwing the nearest inanimate object into a wall... Two people standing above you arguing isnt fun when you're an adult and its downright terrifying when your little.

To this day my dad still likes to inform me that my mother 'brainwashed' me, because he couldnt understand why I was always so scared of his temper tantrums that I didnt want to go visit him. And mother still insists that he is satan incarnate. If that crap isnt enough to cause a person SA issues and screw up their views then I don't know what is. =/


----------



## cheriechica

Emptyheart said:


> I blame my parents (especially my mom) for most of my
> Anxiety and depression issues. They held alot strict boundry rules, and
> Kept me isolated as well. My mom always bought me down alot, used to
> Kill any confidence I had. I hate inviting friends over..I just think my parents
> Make it feel uncomfortable..always questions, sucking up as if they're
> Paying them to be my friends. I was never sociable out and about person in my teen
> Years and most of that is because of them.


i feel your pain, ive been in that same exact situation, except it's my dad that has been so controllng! havent even been to a sleepover. pretty much lost my friends one by one, and that has greatly contributed to my sa. i honestly cant think up one good reason for them to act that way, i dont do drugs, sex or any of that crazy stuff kids do this days. i swear theyre paranoid! all ive wanted was to be a normal kid and hang out with my friends . But I feel like this long time lack of trust has been traumatic for me and is detrimental for my future too. They say that kids of overprotective parents are more likely to end up naïve as an adult and either pretty much go crazy, and more like to end up anxious/depressed like some of us. UGH It makes me so angry thinking about that, wasted all those years! Now that I am transitioning to college, I wonder if anything will change, otherwise I'll be forced to move out. As much as I'd like to resent my parents, I also feel that being bitter overall isn't going to help me improve my social life in the long run (ppl are more attracted to "happier" personalities), what do you think?


----------



## cheriechica

i feel your pain, ive been in that same exact situation, except it's my dad that has been so controllng! havent even been to a sleepover. pretty much lost my friends one by one, and that has greatly contributed to my sa. i honestly cant think up one good reason for them to act that way, i dont do drugs, sex or any of that crazy stuff kids do this days. i swear theyre paranoid! all ive wanted was to be a normal kid and hang out with my friends . But I feel like this long time lack of trust has been traumatic for me and is detrimental for my future too. They say that kids of overprotective parents are more likely to end up naïve as an adult and either pretty much go crazy, and more like to end up anxious/depressed like some of us. UGH It makes me so angry thinking about that, wasted all those years! Now that I am transitioning to college, I wonder if anything will change, otherwise I'll be forced to move out. As much as I'd like to resent my parents, I also feel that being bitter overall isn't going to help me improve my social life in the long run (ppl are more attracted to "happier" personalities), what do you think?


----------



## keyla965

i dont blame anybody but myself. if you dont like ur mom questioning ur freinds, then dont bring them there. go to their house


----------



## xDeadScreamx

nah...

i used to be very social from the age of... well, birth to the age of twelve. when i turned thirteen, i started drifting away from people, and i completely changed the way i dressed. i brought it upon myself.


----------



## Poisoned

I'd love to blame my parents, but i know they're not the reason for my bad social life. My mom is very outgoing and would 'encourage' me (push me) into social situations. My dad on the other hand was laid back and didn't think he or she should push their kids to do something they were dead set against as long as it was not a necessity. In all truth, however, it's my own fault for not putting myself out there and building my own rep. Thankfully I moved right before freshman year and therefore got another chance at things. I no longer feel as much of a loser as I did before, but I still have a bad social life because of the choices *I* made- no one else.

.... blah.


----------



## jesus is my savior

I'm so tempted to blame my dad for my social awkwardness, but not for the same reasons as you. I've grown up around him and not once have I seen him gone out with "the guys," or go out to some social stuff separate from my family. He just goes to work, comes home, eats dinner, watches TV, goes to bed, repeat. And, I know it's horrible, but I dread becoming him someday...


----------



## konrard

dude we have almost the exact same story, and age

my mom is pretty shy and just watches tv and i think some of my shyness is inherited from just watching her and being around her. most of it, though, is from my dad who was extremely emotionally and verbally abusive to me and my sister growing up. I still live with them, but now, me being grown up - me and my dad have made peace with each other and I there has been a lot of forigveness coming from both sides. 

do i know where a lot of my SAD comes from? yeah
but do i blame my parents and other sources? not really. its always been my choice.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I ALWAYS blame my Mother when I'm having a rage about something. I always say that it's her fault my life sucks and that she should have pushed me more when I refused to do certain things as Child so I wasn't such a loner. She knew I was a shy and quiet kid and never forced me to do things I didn't want to but tried as much as she could.

I feel horrible when I say those things because she is one of the only stable people I have to lean on when things are out of whack for me.


----------

